# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Specialised Support > Security > [ubuntu] Wireshark Interfaces

## Guy Sibley

I can't get Wireshark to recognize any network interfaces on my Eee pc. Does anyone have any ideas?

----------


## uRock

You have to set up a user group in order to monitor the interfaces.
To set up permissions and safely run wireshark follow these instructions*,
*


> Once Wireshark is installed, the correct way to  run it without invoking root privileges (which is extremely dangerous)  can be done like this from the terminal:
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> sudo apt-get install libcap2-bin wireshark
> sudo chgrp admin /usr/bin/dumpcap
> sudo chmod 750 /usr/bin/dumpcap
> sudo setcap cap_net_raw,cap_net_admin+eip /usr/bin/dumpcap
> ...

----------


## mr-woof

have you tried running wireshark as root, that usually works for me  :Smile: 

sudo wireshark  :Smile:

----------


## Rubi1200

> have you tried running wireshark as root, that usually works for me 
> 
> sudo wireshark


Please, please do NOT run Wireshark as root as you could potentially expose/compromise your whole system!!!




> WIRESHARK CONTAINS OVER ONE POINT FIVE MILLION LINES OF SOURCE CODE. DO NOT RUN THEM AS ROOT.


Source:
http://packetlife.net/blog/2010/mar/...non-root-user/

----------


## mr-woof

ah oops, thanks for telling me. I think I've only used it once or twice like that, whoopsie

----------


## Rubi1200

> ah oops, thanks for telling me. I think I've only used it once or twice like that, whoopsie


Please use the commands linked above in the post by uRock; then you can run Wireshark and capture interfaces but not as root.

----------

